
Should we rename institutions that honour dead racists? - cryoshon
https://aeon.co/opinions/should-we-rename-institutions-that-honour-dead-racists
======
rdancer
That would be a great debate to have. It's a shame that those who want to
change names couldn't care less about a debate.

